# Need some help upgrading HP a520n



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi all,
am new to the forum, but not new to computers, however I need some help trying to upgrade my Hp a520n Desktop computer, I want to make it faster and I am not sure how to do this..Is it the processor? thats needs upgrading and if so what type do I need ? I know this sounds a bit off the wall, but I would appreciate any help that you could give me..the specs for this computer are located here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c00067795&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

thanks a bunch in advance..

Lisa Charron


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

In looking over the specs you have a socket A Amd processor 3200+ that is the fastest processor amd made for socket A so upgrading it is not a option.

The computer has onboard video witch is not the greatest so if its gaming you want to do better you could get a agp video card to improve performance but this would only be for gaming and would not help much in regular 2d applications.

Adding more ram could help if you run multiple applications at once, stock this machine had 512mb and a upgrade to 1 gig could help. I did not look real good into your motherboard specs to see if this is a dual channel board but that is something you will need to look closely at if you decide to upgrade ram as it it directly related to performance.

Post back with questions or concerns


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

One other note,,,,,,,,, in the hp specs it claims the cpu is a 400mhz processor and the ram that came with the machine is pc2700 witch is 333mhz so upgrading to pc3200 400 mhz ram would also improve performance but we would have to verify that this is a 400 mhz cpu and not a 333mhz because Amd made two versions of the 3200+


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi all,
Thaks for the replies, does this mean I need to open up the computer and look at the numbers inside? If so what do I need ot look for..I have opened up the case a number of times... and know how to find serial numbers, but to upgrade, I need to know exactly what to look for..

thanks a great deal..

Lisa charron


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No need to open it right now.

http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

Download and install Everest, its free and will tell you alot about your computer. Run Everest and in the tree on the left open motherboard and then highlite motherboard and copy and past the info here.

Then highlite SPD and copy and paste the info here.

What do you use the computer for?


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok here it is, I just broke down and bought the program..See if this will help you all solve my problem.. This is From the Everest Program..

thanks Again,
Lisa

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	Explorer4$1003.003$03/19/2004-17:30:05$nFORCE
Motherboard Name	Asus A7N8X-LA (Explorer4)

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	200 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	400 MHz
Bandwidth	3200 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Dual DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	5:6
Real Clock	167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	333 MHz
Bandwidth	5333 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	HyperTransport v1.0
Bus Width	8-bit

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 462
Expansion Slots	3 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots	2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394
Form Factor	Micro ATX
Motherboard Size	240 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset	nForce2-IGP
Extra Features	CPU Overheating Protection

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product Information	http://www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=3
BIOS Download	http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

DIMM 1

SPD INFO From EVEREST:


Field	Value
Memory Module Properties	
Module Name	Hyundai HYMD232 646B8J-J
Serial Number	6034DDF4h (4108137568)
Manufacture Date	Week 19 / 2004
Module Size	256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type	Unbuffered
Memory Type	DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed	PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width	64 bit
Module Voltage	SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method	None
Refresh Rate	Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings	
@ 166 MHz	2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 10-12-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)
@ 133 MHz	2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 8-10-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)

Memory Module Features	
Early RAS# Precharge	Not Supported
Auto-Precharge	Not Supported
Precharge All	Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst	Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs	Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs	Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock)	Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs	Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs	Not Supported
Differential Clock Input	Supported
Redundant Row Address	Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer	
Company Name	Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information	http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

DIMM 2

Second SPD from EVEREST:

Field	Value
Memory Module Properties	
Module Name	Hyundai HYMD232 646B8J-J
Serial Number	6334DDFBh (4225578083)
Manufacture Date	Week 19 / 2004
Module Size	256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type	Unbuffered
Memory Type	DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed	PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width	64 bit
Module Voltage	SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method	None
Refresh Rate	Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings	
@ 166 MHz	2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 10-12-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)
@ 133 MHz	2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 8-10-2 (RC-RFC-RRD)

Memory Module Features	
Early RAS# Precharge	Not Supported
Auto-Precharge	Not Supported
Precharge All	Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst	Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs	Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs	Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock)	Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs	Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs	Not Supported
Differential Clock Input	Supported
Redundant Row Address	Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer	
Company Name	Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information	http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Perfect although I wish you would not have paid for Everest the free version should still be available somewhere.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145439

That ram should work very good with your system. Your motherboard has 400 fsb and could use pc3200 but your cpu is the 333mhz version so I recommend the pc2700 linked to above.

Of course you will have to remove your existing ram and sell it off or use in another system. Corsair is one of the better brands and has a lifetime warranty and newegg is one of the most reputable retailers on the net


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi there, and thanks for the quick reply..

I am not sure what you mean regarding the pc3200, would it be cheaper for me to replace the whole system, or should I just replace the memory and the Pc 2700?..and can I replace the PC 2700 myself??... I am a little confused becasue you said the one I have is a 3200 but would be better with the 2700 If I am correct>>
Please advise..and thanks again for your Help.

Lisa


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

P. S where abouts can find these things at the best deals..

Thanks again..

Lisa


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

PC 2700 is the speed of the ram sticks, here is a link to the ram. Pc 3200 would be better and is faster but may not work with your processor so you have to go with pc2700

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145439

As far as being cheaper to replace the whole system $80 bucks for 1 gig of ram is a good price but it really depends on what you need the computer to do. If you need more processing power say for gaming or video editing then you would be better building a new system but if you do things like word processing, playing music and browsing the internet all at the same time then just replacing the ram would be the way to go and alot cheaper


----------



## alexa (Feb 3, 2007)

*2700*

thank you so much for your help..I do alot of audio recording on my computer, I am a medical transcriptionist, but just got into vido editing, nothing major like making movies, but taking comercials out of movies I've recorded and the like, currently it takes me a few hours to convert a full length movie . But I think that is just going to be a hobby for now :wink: 

I am using Microsoft office 2007 alot..and alot of software stays running on my computer at once, like medical dictionaried, the playback software, so I am constantly switching between windos and sometime it freezes up. so I thought if I added mor Memory or upgraded the processor..it might make a difference in speed.

Lisa


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome, adding ram will help in the short term but I would consider a new system with all you want to do, a system with a dual core cpu is really what you need to speed things up. You will have to decide between spending the $80.00 and have your current computer work somewhat better or saving the money and putting it toward a new computer


----------

